# Bull 92, Spurs 85



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> CHICAGO (AP) - Derrick Rose scored 13 points and had seven assists to lead the balanced Chicago Bulls to an impressive 92-85 season-opening victory over the San Antonio Spurs on Thursday night.
> 
> Rose, who missed most of the preseason with an injured ankle, waved and blew a kiss toward the crowd before the opening tip. He then showed some of the explosiveness that carried him to the Rookie of the Year award last season. He had no trouble penetrating and delivered some dizzying spin moves that drew roars from the crowd, showing no signs of the right ankle pain that had bothered him the past few weeks.
> 
> He had plenty of help, and Chicago pulled away in the second half despite Tim Duncan's 28 points and 16 rebounds for the Spurs.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10293464/Bulls-92,-Spurs-85


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bulls played very well, especially on D. Everyone not named Duncan didn't even bother to show up for the Spurs.

Hopefully Bulls can beat the Celts tonight. That'll make me feel better about this loss


----------

